

Email on Steroids - saascribe1
http://saascribe.com/email-on-steroids/

======
mellavora
As if email wasn't distracting enough already, now you're giving it
steriods???

(right, the article is a promo for Mail Chimp, which I use and enjoy. Just
missing my /. days, when reading the source article was always bad form.
Anyone else miss Soviet Russia, where television watches you? Oh, wait...)

